# lets hear about ur best shot



## Matt6288 (Jul 29, 2005)

i was shooting at a 3d course and this was my last shot, i didnt feel like walking up to half way so i shot it from about 70 yards with my stick bow, and i got it! right in the kill zone


----------



## BenR (Mar 9, 2005)

My best group was four arrows 2 inches apart from 20 yards back, dead center. Of course, that was just practice in the yard...


----------



## shooter07 (Mar 29, 2004)

My best shot would probably be when I robin hooded an arrow with the Easton g-nock uni bushing (the VERY VERY small uni bushing) at 65 yards... I could not believe it... I was happy at first then i thought about the fact that i just messed up a $15 arrow... :mg:


----------



## jdoginAr (May 11, 2005)

when me and a buddy both squeezed out a twelve on a turkey target, that had a 12 ring that was smaller than a dime, i think it was about 30yds


----------



## sambow (Mar 26, 2005)

I think my best was when I was still a youth and just for the fun of it I shot 70 yrds, my site just cleared the fletch then, I got a perfect pinwheel on that shot! Now I've hit 80 yrds but I was so proud of that pinwheel cause I was only a youth, plus it was the first time I shot 70 yrds.


----------



## STSmansdaughter (Mar 11, 2005)

I shot 198/200 on my backyard course. That's my highest score on 20 targets. And ever since then my scores have been in the 180's. I hope I keep these scores next year or do even better.


----------



## Shoot-in-NC (Jul 12, 2004)

*Pa*

I shot a 418 out of a even 400 at the ASA PA pro/am. Thats the first time i shot to my fool potential in a pro/am and aint done it sence. But this years is gunna be different. :wink: 

Stephen


----------



## Sharpshooter10x (Jan 26, 2005)

*robbin hood*

My best shot would have to of been in a turnament qualifier....was shooting 90 meters with my recurve and put one right in the crosshiars.....looked threw my scope and saw it was perfect...next shot burried it right down the back of the same shaft...i was amaized because of how small the arrows are and the distance it was....i was thrilled until i relized i recked my expesive arrows :-/


----------



## HotShot88 (Jul 19, 2005)

About 3 weeks ago in the back yard gettin ready for bow season. Robin hood. It was cool once, but dont wanna mess up any more arrows.....too expensive. Since I got this hoyt i group and inch or less at 20 yards and out to 27-30yrds around an inch and a half, on a pretty consistent basis. I always put a white piece of foam or paper about the size of a your fingernail on the target and go to town. Best way to get good is to aim at a small target in my opinion.


----------



## AJ008 (Nov 20, 2002)

Piece of paper the thin way with a T-Head


----------



## JoshKeller (Sep 11, 2003)

Double lunged a hog at 59 yards. I practice out to 100 with broadheads.


----------



## ill_hoyt_ya (May 14, 2005)

my best? 50 yard shot on a real antelope,double lunged him=got him. 3-d a 60 yard up hill mtn. goat in about 20mph. wind= pinwheel!! they were both AWSOME!!!!i was happy.


----------



## chainranch (Aug 13, 2004)

35 yards on a exotic ram with a cross wind of 35 mph had to aim at his brisket to hit his kill zone


----------



## mbklmann (Jun 12, 2005)

JoshKeller said:


> Double lunged a hog at 59 yards. I practice out to 100 with broadheads.


i hope you dont plan on shooting any game from that far...


----------



## JoshKeller (Sep 11, 2003)

> i hope you dont plan on shooting any game from that far...


I hope your not questioning my ethics when you have never seen me shoot, and do not know the circumstances at hand. 

Granted the majority of my shots are under 30 yards, when there is no wind, an animal is relaxed, has its face down in one of my food plots and/or bait sights, and I have my rangefinder, I am perfectly comfortable and capable of taking a shot out to 60 yards. 

It doesnt happen often. In fact my longest shot on a deer is 42 yards.


----------



## JoshKeller (Sep 11, 2003)

> i hope you dont plan on shooting any game from that far...


I hope your not questioning my ethics when you have never seen me shoot, and do not know the circumstances at hand. 

Granted the majority of my shots are under 30 yards, when there is no wind, an animal is relaxed, has its face down in one of my food plots and/or bait sights, and I have my rangefinder, I am perfectly comfortable and capable of taking a shot out to 60 yards. 

It doesnt happen often. In fact my longest shot on a deer is 42 yards. 


If, by chance, you mean you hope that I dont plan on shooting game at 100 yards, then no, dont be crazy. 60 is my max.


----------



## mbklmann (Jun 12, 2005)

i made a mistake and im not questioning your ethics. and yes i was talking about a hundred yards. sorry to cause anything


----------



## Ahti (Feb 5, 2004)

I robin hooded my arrow from 70m


----------



## just_tim (Sep 10, 2005)

thats real impresive, since i haven't had a strong bow for a while :redface: the best shot i've made is 15 yard bulls eye.


----------



## shishka (Jul 12, 2005)

Lets see here... Second session with my new Samick Recurve and I get a 10X with one arrow then robin hood it with a bareshaft. Couldn't do that again even if I tried.


----------



## Mexican 3D (Nov 16, 2003)

my 2 most memorable are, the first time i killed something with a bow (a hare at 35 yards) and once i shot 5 out of 6 arrows in the X at 40 meters. the 5 arrows were touching eachother, unfortunately the 6th one was in the 9 ring. of course this was done during practice, and only once :S


----------



## MathewsMan8533 (Jul 24, 2005)

my best shot had to be when i robin hooded 3 arrows into eachother at 20 yards my local pro shop was so amazed they gave me new arrows!!!! :thumbs_up :tongue:


----------



## mayville1 (May 8, 2004)

*Best Shot*

My best shot was when i was pulling my bow back (almost full draw) and the cam pulled through the limb and from tension the limb flew 20yds and almost hit the target lol


----------

